# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  Lo que hay que saber para cultivar arándanos en Perú

## Jhuss

El Ing. José Francisco Unzueta, gerente de BlueberriesPerú, empresa que produce y provee en el Perú de planta de arándanos, explica en esta entrevista los factores claves para tener éxito en una plantación de de este frutal. Estos factores son: comprar una planta más o menos grande, terminada, con al menos uno o dos litros de raíz, en segundo lugar una excelente preparación de terreno, o adoptar el medio de plantación que corresponda a cada zona y contratar una correcta asesoría en el manejo agronómico. 
La productividad de los arándanos en Perú, con un buen trabajo, puede llegar a 20 toneladas de fruta exportable.        *Fuente: Arándanos en Perú - YouTube - Arándanos Perú II (plantones) - YouTube*Temas similares: Sistema intensivo de cultivar arroz-sri La Nueva Ley de Seguridad/Inocuidad Alimentaria de los EE.UU.: Lo Que Usted Debe Saber Desde Ahora. Miercoles 2 de marzo. Auditorio de la CCL 6pm-9pm La Nueva Ley de Seguridad/Inocuidad Alimentaria de los EE.UU.: Lo Que Usted Debe Saber Desde Ahora. Miercoles 2 de marzo. Auditorio de la CCL  6pm-9pm Artículo: Inversionistas españoles buscan zonas para cultivar aceitunas en Perú Artículo: Aprueban permiso para cultivar una papa transgénica en la UE

----------


## Humberto Nieri

Estimado Sr. Administrador del foro (JHUSS), habría que ser muy cautos en lo que se recomiende, haga, diga o deje de decir alrededor de cultivos tan manoseados últimamente, como el de los arándanos, pues las expectativas generadas podrían terminar generando nefastas repercusiones a los ilusionados agricultores o emprendedores.
Humberto Nieri

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Gracias Humberto por tu acotación, pero lo que hacemos aquí es básicamente publicar contenidos de interés general, de distintas fuentes con cierto prestigio, para que cada uno de los usuarios que aquí participan pueda evaluar la información y sacar sus propias conclusiones. Aquí en AgroFórum, no alentamos a sembrar o cultivar arándanos a discreción, pues se trata de un cultivo nuevo con muchas interrogantes; y que seguramente no todos puedan sacar adelante con éxito. Sin embargo, es importante también mencionar que el Perú tiene una excelente oportunidad con este cultivo y que hace falta mucha información al respecto; por lo que tratamos de aportar con nuestro granito de arena. 
Por ello, el objetivo de estas publicaciones, es que los agricultores puedan estar informados sobre los que está sucediendo con el arándano en el Perú; y allá los que decidan incursionar en este cultivo, porque como en todo negocio, hay riesgos implícitos que solo los más competitivos podrán sortear. 
Y para terminar, quería compartir una frase muy sabia de mi padre, que hace poco la pude entender a cabalidad: *"La tierra mal trabajada empobrece"*, así que los que no tengan capital y no conozcan el manejo técnico del cultivo, mejor ni se metan en los arándanos, porque pueden terminar muy mal. 
Ahora, no por ello podemos dejar de dar a conocer al mundo, que en el Perú se está gestando un nuevo y alentador cultivo de agroexportación llamado "arándanos"; y par a ello es que publicamos este tipo de información. 
Muchas gracias y saludos

----------


## Humberto Nieri

Totalmente de acuerdo con el contenido de la respuesta, y van mis disculpas por si se malinterpretó o no enfoqué adecuadamente mi comentario inicial que, mas que cuestionar el permanente apoyo y difusión de la agricultura y cultivos innovadores, estaba orientado a cuestionar nuestra elección de los "referentes" que servirán de guía para dichos cultivos (sin aludir a ninguna persona o empresa, por favor) y que podrían llevar un proyecto a sustentarse en telas de araña, pues en el caso específico del arándano, se han venido tejiendo muchas expectativas sobre un cultivo del que hay poco conocimiento y muchos ofrecimientos de conocedores y de genética, por eso mi solicitud de cautela.
Atte, Humberto Nieri Palmig

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Definitivamente es oportuno el debate que sugieres Humberto, y eso es lo bueno de intercambiar ideas con otras personas del sector. Ya existe el debate acerca de si promover o no este cultivo en la sierra del Perú, que como muchos saben Sierra Exportadora lo está haciendo. Como bien lo mencionas, hay demasiada expectativa acerca del cultivo de arándanos en el Perú, ya que lo mismo sucedió con los espárragos, los mangos, las uvas, etc. Obviamente estamos en un proceso de aprendizaje, pero las perspectivas parecen alentadoras para los que tengan las herramientas y el conocimiento para sacar adelante con éxito un proyecto de exportación de arándanos, desde la instalación del cultivo, hasta el comprador final. 
La solicitud de cautela que haces debe ser tomada en cuenta por todos los interesados en este cultivo, y bien por los que logren primero adaptarse a él, porque probablemente serán los más beneficiados. 
Cualquier información útil al respecto, esperamos que puedan compartirla aquí en AgroFórum. 
Saludos y estamos en contacto.

----------


## gjaram

En estos 3 años he visto como se ha incentivado a los agricultores peruanos a invertir en este cultivo. Lamentablemente fui parte de este proceso, y cuando me di cuenta se había engañado a muchas personas sobre la rentabilidad y el tremendo potencial de invertir en el que llamaban el "oro azul". Concuerdo plenamente con los comentarios de Humberto Nieri y les recomiendo que a los que quieran entrar en esta área averigüen muy bien!!. Lo mas importante es que consulten personalmente a productores que lleven mas de 3 años en este tema, asesorarse por profesionales que tengan una experiencia real en este cultivo, porque no todos los Ingenieros agrónomos son especialista en el cultivo de arándanos, analizar las características agronómicas, comenzar con material genético certificado (ojo!!!, porque las diferentes variedades para un ojo inexperto son iguales, y es muy fácil que les vendan "gato por liebre"), certificar su calidad sanitaria, etc. visitar huertos en su país y en el extranjero. Personalmente les recomiendo que al comprar plantas, exijan los certificados correspondientes, su procedencia y origen y estén claros en los diferentes formatos de venta; plantón, plántula aclimatada, plántula in vitro, plántula origen estaquilla, porque por estos detalles y otros mas productores ilusionados con este cultivo han transitado por un camino de piedras. SEAN PRECAVIDOS!. Saludos, Gloria Jara M. Asesorías en el cultivo de plantas in vitro | Wix.com

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------

